# Looking into '98 SE: What to Look For



## RobertMS6 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm looking into buying a 1998 Altima SE (5 speed, 143k, leather, power everything, sunroof) for $2500. It would appear to be in pretty good physical condition. Upon a first quick inspection, all i noticed was a missing center cap on the passengers front wheel, a little rust on the right side skirt, and for some reason, the spoiler paint is sanded down. I will likely be getting it painted, so the spoiler and hopefully the side skirt shouldn't be a major issue. The interior seems to be very clean.

I have yet to check under the hood or drive it yet (hopefully will be doing so by thursday) but have been told it runs very well. Its still registered and driven a few times a week to work.

Anyways, I'm wondering if theres anything i should be specifically looking for before making the purchase? I will be bringing it to a mechanic for a presale inspection but I'm wondering if theres any regular electrical, mechanical, etc. problems with these cars. I've seen that it may need the timing chain guides replaced. Any suggestions on what to look for?

Sorry for the long first post but this seems like a great resource for plenty of information.

Thanks,
Rob


----------

